# Linksys Problem



## Tempest07 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello.

I've have had this huge problem when trying to use a new wireless networking system by Linksys.

I bought the:

Wirelsess-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster. (CD is Setup Version 1.0)
Model Number: WRT54GS

Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster. (CD is Setup version 1.1)
Model Number: WMP54GS

They are both 2.4 GHz 802.11g

Now here comes the problem.

After installing the software for the Router first on the appropriate computers...

I then installed the PCI card, which you are supposed to do first when running XP.

After doing so, I ran the setup CD for the PCI Adapter and the CD didn't autorun.

So I opened it myself and clicked on the setup wizard and nothing happened.

So I downloaded the drivers from the Linksys site, and tried to open them and nothing happened.

I also burned the CD and tried using the burned copy and nothing happened.


Just that one CD is a problem, or the drivers all together.
The Router CD worked fine on all computers.
The PCI Adapter CD works fine (autoruns each time) for all computers but the one computer requiring the card.

The Computer needing the drivers is using Windows XP Home Edition.
I have tried several things, even reinstalling XP all over again.

I even took out the CD-Rom Drive out of the computer that autoruns the CD fine, and put it into the one I needed to install it on, and that didn't do anything either.

I have tried nearly everything, and I have no idea what the problem is.

I know the Autorun is enabled in my registery, for other CD's do autorun when inserted.

I also know that the CD isen't corrupted because it works for the other computers.

The only thing I can think of is that I am missing some driver or something for the OS. I have downloaded every driver and support file From Windows update, and even installed the Roxio CD tools, thinking that may help.



Basically it comes to this:

CD does not work on Computer A (The one with the PCI Card)
CD works on Computer B 

Autorun works for other CD's
Autorun does not work for this CD on Computer A

Using the CD-Rom from Computer B and putting it in Computer A does nothing.

Windows fully updated and still no use.


Any help would be very welcomed!!!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Does your computer meet all the system requirements indicated with the PCI adapter?


----------



## Tempest07 (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, it does.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Go into your device manager (go to "Start Menu" > "Run" > (type) "control" > "System" > "Hardware" (tab) > "Device Manger") and see if your network card is correctly installed (it will show up under "Network Adapters"). 

Also perhaps the router software (since the model type is so similar) has the network adapter drivers on it and automatically installed them while installing the other software.


----------



## Tempest07 (Sep 26, 2004)

The PCI adapter is inserted correctly, and windows does detect it with no problems. It even tries to install Ethernet Rhino II drivers which is not compatibale with Linksys wireless routers. Also the drivers for the adapter are not on the same disc for the router.


----------



## Tempest07 (Sep 26, 2004)

Is everyone clueless then?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Tempest07 said:


> It even tries to install Ethernet Rhino II drivers which is not compatibale with Linksys wireless routers.


could this be your problem? Why don't you use different drivers for you network card?


----------



## TheLove (Oct 8, 2004)

I am experiences the exact same symptoms. I actually had everything working correctly on a Windows 2000 Server machine. Once i switched the adapter to a Windows XP sp1 machine, i started reveiving these symptoms.

There is a tool on the lynksys website that will verify your driver and install the correct one. This works, but after rebooting my machine, my wireless connection gets unplugged again.

if i can get the CD to autorun, it might allow the corect setting to be made.

any help?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I can't remember whether this was for the linksys adapters or not, but I remember having to force compatibility mode for the driver installation disk in order to have it install.


----------



## Nevering (Nov 4, 2004)

*Same Problem*

I'm having the exact same problem. The only thing unique here that I'm installing on Windows Media Center Edition 2005 ray:


----------



## stbob (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Tempest07, I am new to this site and it looks like a great place to maybe get some good info.
I installed xp as a new install over win98. Formated the drive to ntfs and updated it via cable to my router over the nic card. It worked just fine. I inserted the linksys cd for the wmp54g 2.4GHz I see a flash and then nothing. I tried to run the setup.exe and again nothing. No message, nothing happened. I am loged on as the administrator??? Any ideas


----------



## stbob (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, I used the program combatability wizzard to install from the CD... and set the OS for win 2000 video 800/600 and it was able to run the setup.... I havn't gotten it to find the hub yet, but at least I got this far.... good luck


----------



## K0rban (Nov 14, 2004)

*Linksys WMP54GS XP problems*

I have had the same issue, i installed the adapter booted pc it, picks it up but will not find drivers on cd.

Also i used the Add New Hardware wizard and selected Network Adapter and the clicked have disk and pointed it at Cd and then it listed the driver, and after selecting it says this driver may not work with your card and it shows a Yellow mark on driver in device manager.


----------



## Profbeastie (Nov 16, 2004)

*Problem Solved*

Not sure if this will work for you, but I did solve this problem on my machine.

I read this thread and am sorry no one solved this yet. I had the same problem. I contacted Linksys tech support and they were little help , but confirmed the fact that I knew what I was talking about and that I had tried all of the correct methods. 

The short: I am running Win 2K. My other machine has 98. The original card did not work on either. So I returned it for another WMP54GS card.

I got the new card and did not have any luck until, and this is weird...

1. I unistalled the old software and I did the initial install all over again with the new card software. Which it said it did correctly (yeah right).

2. I shut down and added the card to the machine and started up. Of course it didn't recognize the card correctly.

3. So I put the CD back into the drive and started to run the setup.exe again. FYI it does not autorun.

4. Whamo! Once I started the setup.exe it recoginzed the card. I didn't even start the first screen of the setup.exe before it did recognize it properly.

5. Some caveats. I tried this several times with the original card including downloading the latest driver from the Linksys site. I am not sure if I loaded that driver or the one on the CD or at least there may have been some artifact left over from that downloaded driver. Also I had my network card still in the machine, so I could still connect to the internet to continue researching this problem. I did not use the same PCI slot as the network card I selected a new slot. I did try this with the original card and had no luck, so I am not sure if that even factors into the equation.

Oh YEAH, this may be important. I did not try and setup any security encryption while trying to do the initial install. I just wanted to get the damn thing connected before adding in another variable (KISS). In addition, it still isn't stable although the router and the card were right next to each other. It isn't the router, because the wireless Linksys b-card I have in my laptop works fine everywhere in the house. I am going to try and stabalize it and do the security tonight, so wish me luck.

Finally, this took more than 4 hours of my time to do something that should have been very simple. The product is very good, but how hard is it to create a driver that works correctly??? Also how is Linksys so ignorant about this problem. Before I even bought the damn card I read about this problem on Cnet. There must be a bunch of calls into tech support. 

Good luck,
Rich


----------

